# pawing the ground



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

What is the significance (if there is any) of pawing the ground?? Mocha seems fine in every way but will stand and paw the ground?? I think the sores she has are itchy but they are slowly healing and it will take time.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If she has sores that may be it. One of my does stamps and paws at flies too, or when she's in heat.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Where are the sores? I'm wondering if a hydrocortisone spray might not relieve the itching. Are the flies bad in your area? I've sometimes seen goats paw to throw dirt up and get flies off their bellies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes they will paw like fluffing a pillow before a nap.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My goats love to paw in the bedding, they make a "nest" and then sleep in the hole they made. They also like pawing at mole hills and in our sandbox.


----------

